
Wisdom is more of a state than a trait - bootload
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2016/08/31/wisdom-is-more-of-a-state-than-a-trait/
======
klodolph
The _self-reported_ amount of wisdom that _152 people in Germany_ displayed
over _nine days_ showed higher variation between events than between people.

Hypothesis: People who are more wise have higher standards for their own
behavior, and self-report lower. People who are less wise have lower standards
for their own behavior, and self-report higher.

Hypothesis: The contextual importance of wisdom varies, and some people are
better at acting more wisely at the more important times. For example, there
is little harm in acting like a child when you are ordering food, but much
harm in acting like a child when raising one.

~~~
jessaustin
_...there is little harm in acting like a child when you are ordering food..._

Unless one considers "harm" to include the presence of various human
excretions in one's food. Don't fuck with the wait staff, people.

------
vonnik
Small sample size, ambiguous term, self-reporting... There's not a lot of meat
to chew on here. I would posit that wisdom is taking the appropriate situation
to achieve one's goals, as well as having _the right_ goals. Obviously that
leaves a lot of wiggle room, but language allows us to talk about wisdom in
terms that are difficult to test or even agree on. Nonetheless, if we accept
that definition, then someone's wisdom probably has a lot to do with how
experienced they are in certain contexts; i.e. how many tools have they
developed to navigate those contexts. Which would make wisdom, in practice,
pretty contingent. Well socialized comes close to being wise, for a given
social milieu, and that is indeed very different from having a high IQ.

------
bryanmgreen
As an individual who has a tattoo that reminds him of wisdom being an
achievable trait, I find the idea interesting but disagree.

I believe that wisdom is the joining of experience + intelligence.

And like any trait, sometimes you have to make a conscious decision to act in
that particular way - it's not possible to just arrive at a state of "Wisdom"
and stay there permanently. Sometimes, regardless of experience or
intelligence, you will make poor decisions or miss details. Wisdom is about
growth and change.

To be slightly reductionist: Wisdom is a journey, a state-of-mind is a
destination, and a journey will never be a destination (unless you're planning
on vacation to a hiking spot).

------
known
By three methods we may learn wisdom: First, by reflection, which is noblest;
Second, by imitation, which is easiest; and third by experience, which is the
bitterest --Confucius

------
endswapper
BREAKING NEWS: Study validates the very definition of wisdom!

wis·dom ˈwizdəm noun the quality of having experience, knowledge, and good
judgment

Experience and knowledge will vary greatly from person to person, and
situation to situation. The good judgment part plays in cognitive processes,
so perhaps those are the stabilizing forces. They did a good job of proving
simple assumptions aren't worth much.

------
timinman
"The researchers found that there was considerable variation in how much
wisdom people showed from one situation to the next."

It sounds to me that the study's questions likely rely on a very specific
understanding of what wisdom is. Whoever wrote those questions must be very
wise indeed! (sarcasm)

------
avindroth
What I got out of this was that our intellectual state is more variable than
we think.

This is why I wholeheartedly embrace procrastinating your way to success.
Given that you are procrastinating with something in the top ten priorities.

------
PavlovsCat

        The mind is not a vessel to be filled but a fire to be kindled.

\-- Plutarch

------
taco_emoji
Those animated GIFs in the right column are annoying and distract me from the
content. You'd think psychologists would know better.

------
losteverything
I'm wise enough to know

"(average age 27) "

Is enough to stop reading the article.

